# Disable ABS with Vag-Com???, other methods.



## dunebuggydave (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi
I am looking for a way to disable ABS on my 2003 VW Jetta. I have already tried pulling the ABS fuse, which works great, but leaves a light blinking on the dash which gets very annoying while driving at night. Are there other methods of disabling the system without pulling it entirely out and replacing it with a non ABS system? If not, what do I all need to switch out to get rid of the system. Thanks.
Dave


----------



## jordacheha (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Disable ABS with Vag-Com???, other methods. (dunebuggydave)*

bump would also like to know this...is there a way to have no abs working while keeping the traction control? thanks


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

Cover the light with a post-it. And the traction control uses the ABS module.


----------



## inverno_06 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (Old Dude GTI)*

yea i dont think you can disable it with a vag com, you could just unplug one of the abs sensors, the light wont blink just the abs light will stay on


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (dunebuggydave)*

Your car does NOT have a mechanical proportioning valve. So if you disable ABS you have defeated a major safety system. Your rear brakes WILL lock up and your car is far more likely to spin when braking in a turn. Especially with all that snow in the winter in Manitoba. (Yes ABS isn't always the best in snow, but an improperly proportioned system is a hell of a lot worse!)
If you really want to do this, do the research and do it right, Mike Holmes style. You absolutely need to install a bias/proportioning valve to reduce hydraulic pressure to the rear brakes. There was a rumour that these models shipped without ABS in South Africa. Find the ETKA parts catalog for that region and see what you can retrofit. Or run an adjustable valve from the rally/kit car programme.
Until then, I highly recommend you re-enable ABS. If you find ABS intrusive, you are simply not driving properly and should seek professional training to get the most out of your car. Unless you have a big ego or something, you don't have to take this as a stab towards your driving ability. Usually us Canucks are much better about these things unlike many yanks who think driving is some god-given right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by phatvw at 8:21 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Your car does NOT have a mechanical proportioning valve. So if you disable ABS you have defeated a major safety system. Your rear brakes WILL lock up and your car is far more likely to spin when braking in a turn. Especially with all that snow in the winter in Manitoba. (Yes ABS isn't always the best in snow, but an improperly proportioned system is a hell of a lot worse!)
If you really want to do this, do the research and do it right, Mike Holmes style. You absolutely need to install a bias/proportioning valve to reduce hydraulic pressure to the rear brakes. There was a rumour that these models shipped without ABS in South Africa. Find the ETKA parts catalog for that region and see what you can retrofit. Or run an adjustable valve from the rally/kit car programme.
Until then, I highly recommend you re-enable ABS. If you find ABS intrusive, you are simply not driving properly and should seek professional training to get the most out of your car. Unless you have a big ego or something, you don't have to take this as a stab towards your driving ability. Usually us Canucks are much better about these things unlike many yanks who think driving is some god-given right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by phatvw at 8:21 PM 5-22-2008_

100% correct
Why exactly do you want to remove ABS?
If your vehicle is a daily driver and not a race car (yes, racecars can have abs too) I highly suggest leaving your modulator in the car to control features such as ABS and EBD. As phatvw stated, your modulator controls your line pressure, and thus your brake distribution. If you remove it of course your bias will change significantly. Yes you can retune your bias with a porportioning valve, but remember your braking performance is heavily weighed on the mass of your vehicle. Your mass changes with ppl, luggage, and fuel. 
In a dry condition with decent tires, it is _possible_ to pull a better stopping distance with out abs. In wet, ice or snow conditions, I would say its near impossible.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Disable ABS with Vag-Com???, other methods. (dunebuggydave)*

Just for the record, it can be done with a VAG-COM. It involves changing the soft-coding of the ABS module. The coding allows you to chose ASR, EDL and ABS on or off in any combination. I've tried it and it's a BAD IDEA to turn the ABS off. The roads in my neighborhood were wet the day I did it, and the car was outright dangerous to drive. I didn't even wait to get back home before I turned ABS back on.


----------

